# Food for thought



## Lucas (Jul 2, 2007)

first off really good forum alot of good info. 
don't really know but something about small engins have really cought my intrest the last 3-4 years (just ask my wife) :freak:. was just wondering if anyone here has thier own buisness of small engine repair. i have been doing some work on the side and made a little money. honestly thought about getting my license and trying to make more money. i mean how great would it be if you could make money by actually doing some thing that you enjoy doing. just food for thought.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's what I do, but I don't do it for pleasure. Would be great if I still felt that way, it's just a job to me now.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

I do this as a hobby, because I don't thing I could deal with the public that much. Don't get me wrong most people would probably be fine to deal with, but you always have that 5% of a**h****. So I do the jobs I want and tell the others noway. Even though it's a hobby it still can be just a job and not any fun.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

the biggest challenge that i have faced in the small engine repair shop is the public you have to have strong strong strong strong x 1000 x 2 people skills !!!!!! the customers will drive you nutts well some of them , you have to learn to deal with them , do not let them in the shop ................ for no reason ....... insurance is a factor and is high dollar , did i mention people skills , i love with all my heart small engine repair and the money is un real i have seen people spend more on the rider than the car , also helps if you fix it all tractors , diesel , i work on alot of harleys, pans . shovels , evos , dont take in junk !!!! you can take the more time consuming stuff in the winter , also always charge to look at something , have a minimum !!!! you cant take your car to the shop and have it looked at for nothing , i and im sure alot of the other good techs here have done alot of free work , in the long run it has paid off for me , i am lucky i have a little sister that is one of the best , as a mechanic and would put $$$$ on her as a parts person , dont do it for nothing , and dont do it at your house !!!!!!!!! unless you want to eat drink and sleep small engines , dont take on more than you can handle
,,,, have fun with it , there is a lot of money in it , invest the money right back into it , and it will pay , pay ,pay ,,,, i am 37 and have done it for 28 years , and i love every second of it , also keep it clean i wash and clean everything i touch ! !!! keep it healthy it is as healthy as you make it , and above all do not get burned out on it dont let it happen , i just quit a shop i got burned out , went to running a crane . and i miss it bad i got burned out on it , i had no one to deeal with the customers for me , hope it helps sorry so long


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

oklahoma


----------



## Lucas (Jul 2, 2007)

great info i just last week finished a 30x40 shop one the land that we will soon build our house, so this business will be at my home. i also work a factory job but it is a weird shift 7 out of 14 days off. i have ample time on my hands other than honey do's, and i really do have satisfaction out of repairing/rebuilding things (5 year project homemade Zero turn) so i thought if i can make some money on the side why not. really i hadn't thought about getting to busy just not busy enough but i could be wrong


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------

